# Información puertos del PC



## ciri (Sep 13, 2007)

Les adjunto una documentación donde se mencionan los puertos de computador:

Puerto Serie
Puerto paralelo
Puerto USB

Saludos.


----------



## ChaD (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesante, gracias


----------

